
Show HN: Send personalized mass WhatsApp messages - sandoche
https://whatsblast.learn.uno/
======
tastroder
"Get more answers and clics" Did you mean "clicks" there?

It's my understanding that most WhatsApp as a service thingies use disposable
phone numbers, what's your chances of getting banned when using this?

~~~
sandoche
Let's say you contact a group of friends saying "Hello how are you? check out
my new website: <link>" you will have less clic on your link than a customized
message like "Hello John how are you? check out my new website: <link>"

------
farbodsaraf
Great for launching products to inform your network via WhatsApp

